# Which one do you like Mai, Ty Lee and Azula (Avatar)



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Feb 21, 2010)

Which one do you perfer and which one do you think fights the best?

mai when i saw her take out all those guards(boiling rock 2) i started to like her


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Mai is probably my favorite out of those three 

I don't think she is necessarily the strongest though, Azula might be the strongest really.  I don't like how she is so manipulative though.  I like Mai since the whole love thing is corny but touching imo


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> Mai is probably my favorite out of those three
> 
> I don't think she is necessarily the strongest though, Azula might be the strongest really.  I don't like how she is so manipulative though.  I like Mai since the whole love thing is corny but touching imo



actually ur right mai isnt the strongest i think ty lee is the strongest, she would be poking ppl and their body just stops moving


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2010)

avatar the last air bender doesn't belong in the anime section 

it belongs in the theatre section

onto the question

hmm its a tie on ty lee and mai


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 21, 2010)

Azula because she's 1 crazy bitch. Ty Lee comes second because of her ahem shall we say, large assets?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2010)

azula was hot. being crazy only added to her sexiness


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2010)

There is an Avatar thread.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 21, 2010)

Ty cause she's coolest >_<


----------



## Morwain (Mar 12, 2010)

I just don't like Mai for some reason but Azula and Ty Lee are awesome. Ty Lee is better though she is well, funny and Azula isn't most of the time.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> There is an Avatar thread.



Yes, this. We have an _Avatar_ discussion where this has been debated a number of times.


But for the record: prefer Mai and as a fighter: Azula.


----------



## Roy (Mar 13, 2010)

You're not the mod of this section...gtfo 

Mai


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 13, 2010)

Silly noobs 

Anyway I choose Azula.


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 13, 2010)

i like ty lee


----------



## Proxy (Mar 13, 2010)

Azula in every category.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 13, 2010)

I like them all, but Ty Lee is my favorite. I felt so bad for Azula 'cause she was kinda crazy and had a melt down at the end. I like Mai because she was funny, cool and sighed a lot ^.^


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 13, 2010)

I always liked Ty Lee the most than the other two.


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Mar 13, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I like them all, but Ty Lee is my favorite. I felt so bad for Azula 'cause she was kinda crazy and had a melt down at the end. I like Mai because she was funny, cool and sighed a lot ^.^



i noe i felt really bad for azula too, its just said that she wasent able to be friends with mai and ty lee again


----------



## lovedrunkmisa (Mar 13, 2010)

Ty Lee is awesome 

But I just love Azula moar~ pek


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 13, 2010)

Azula because she was a crazy bitch.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 13, 2010)

Tie between Azula and Ty Lee


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Mar 14, 2010)

It's a tie between Mai and Ty Lee.


----------



## Sunako (Mar 14, 2010)

I love Mai. Azula is next.


----------



## Achilles (Mar 14, 2010)

The one with the pet giant mole.


----------



## Koi (Mar 15, 2010)

I LOVE all three, especially as a group, but if I _have_ to choose, I'll go with Azula.  Fierce bitch is fierce.


----------



## edmolicious (Mar 15, 2010)

Ty Lee hands down! pek She was fun, perky and dangerous! 



Azula probably takes the cake for strongest.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2010)

Ty Lee because she's loose and flexible and Azula because she's a crazy bitch.


----------

